# Acekard 2i with 4g memory for $14?



## Vanth88 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://shoptemp.net/news/296/All-Acekard2i...ping-%2414.html

I noticed this ^^^ recently and thought "wow what a great deal!" "All Acekard2i with 4G memory 1.8.7 Free Shipping $14" but when I click on the site which leads to http://www.gameplayfun.com/ I can't use the coupon code "Acekard2ifree" as its invalid. Am I missing something here?


----------



## RoMee (Jun 21, 2011)

That shop make up shit all the time.

avoid that POS website, they're a fake spamming shop.


----------



## durpy (Jun 28, 2011)

i tried emailing them 3 days ago because thats when the post was made about the code but never got a response. i just noticed the new listing today and tried to code again and it worked.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 28, 2011)

durpy said:
			
		

> i tried emailing them 3 days ago because thats when the post was made about the code but never got a response. i just noticed the new listing today and tried to code again and it worked.




all it did was take away the shipping
they falsely advertised $14 for an Acekard and 4GB memory card


this shop has *FAKE *all over it.

I wonder why GBAtemp allows FAKE advertising on shoptemp


----------



## durpy (Jun 28, 2011)

i never expected the acekard 2i to be $14 with a 4GB card, that's just ridiculous. it was probably an "accidental error" to draw attention to their website, much like the fake reviews. 

only thing that prevented me from placing an order was the shipping charge...which was around $5. anyhow, i took my chances and placed an order. *hopefully* i get it by the end of the week because i was charged shipping and according to their FAQ "You only have to pay sales tax if you are located in the same state as our warehouse." which is confusing since shoptemp lists them in NY and i'm in NJ

edit: actually they appear to be located in NJ as well.
http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/business-rev...ork-nj-90068135


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 28, 2011)

they're not fake, but they make up fake shit.
'lowest in usa'. its most likely not based in the usa (nice english).
'lowest ^'. shipment adds another 10 bucks
constant spamming on the frontpage. they're at a spamwar between various shops like them to have the most spam and useless information


----------



## lightakejerry (Jun 29, 2011)

As the reseller of Acekard Team,I'll e-mail shoptemp to complaints this fake shit in order to protect the  benefit for those fans of AK card.


----------

